# 20 facts about yourself



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

saw this on another website and thought it looked fun 

okay, 20 facts about me:

1) i've never broken a bone but i have swallowed rat poison and been run over by a car (that my dad was driving!)

2) my dad and i have this game we play. we will be driving somewhere and one of us will suddenly scream really loudly at the top of our lungs to scare the @#%! out ofthe other person. sometimes other drivers hear us and look at us like we're insane. i love my dad, he's so fun 

3) when i was 16, my boyfriend at the time wrote this poem for me: "roses are red, kelly's eyes are green, and when i'm sick, so is my poo." it was the coolest poem i ever got 

4) i love sarcastic people, ie, janeane garofalo in romy and michelle's high school reunion, lizzy caplan in mean girls, thora birch in ghost world. they make me laugh 

5) i don't drink, i don't smoke, and i don't do drugs. i used to smoke but then i realised it really munts your body.

6) i like to read a few paragraphs from the bible each night. it's soul food.

7) i've shaved my head several times (before britney spears did it!). it was totally liberating and refreshing.

8) my favourite coffee is a trim mocha or a trim caramel latte

9) i'm the youngest of my siblings, which explains why i'm the rebel of the family.

10) i have been known to eat my dinner while IN the shower. i am very skilled at not getting my food wet.

11) i used to squirt shaving foam around my mouth and bite people's legs for fun. i told them i had rabies.

12) i was a model/actress for 10 years and did various tv shows, movies, tv ads, magazines, catwalks, etc. it was great money but extremely hard work.

13) i once identified a rapist who attacked an elderlywoman in my neighbourhood from a police sketch and he was sent to prison. 

14) my favourite lipstick shade of blood red

15) my pet hates are social injustice and cruelty to animals

16) i think farting is hilarious

17) the sound of a heart beat really grosses me out and gives me the shudders.

18) i used to live in an apartment with my boyfriend and our friends lived in the adjoining apartment. one day my cat moo got locked in their apartment, so my boyfriend crawled through the ceiling and down into theirapartment to get my cat for me. when he was in the roof, he discovered the previous tennants had grown some special plants in the ceiling :biggrin2:

19) i want to buy a VW Beetle because they look like giant rabbits 

20) when i was young and i had friends stay the night, i would set my tv timer to automatically switch the tv off at a certian time, then i would talk my friends into doing a seance to contact dead spirits. i would ask the spirits to give us a sign of their presence, and when the tv would switch itself off, my friends would totally crap themselves. i LOVE harmless pranks


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2007)

Interesting-- #19. Now that I think about, you're right. 



20 facts, eh? I'll have think about that for a bit.


----------



## okiron (Aug 30, 2007)

I got to #8, I shall have to post later lol.


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 30, 2007)

If you like the VW Beetle. Then you should get a VW Rabbit! My brother in law just bought a brand new one. Such a cute car (he doesn't like me saying that) and it even has a little chrome rabbit thing on the trunk. I want one!!

Crystal

P.S. I'll have to think of my 20


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 30, 2007)

1) I've never broken a bone either but I have torn a tendon and sprained ankles and fingers from the stupidest activities. LOL

2)When I was a baby, I would scream if I weredirty. My mother said I drove her absolutely crazy. By the time I was 6, I was playing with worms and frogs.However, to this day, I am absolutely and completely grossed out by anything oily or greasy on my skin. If there is too much oil to my liking, even if it tastes good, I won't eat it. 

3) I was an odd child. When I was 3, I would harass my parents to send me to school. They sent me to a playgroup instead thinking it was a phase. It wasn't. They had me tested and I started school at the age of 4 just because it's what I wanted. 

4) When I started school, I didn't speak nor understand Englishmuch at all (and I was in an english school). In 3rd grade, I got the diploma for having the best marks in English. I was so proud! 

5) I don't smoke. I never even tried one. I do drink but never have been tipsy. Never been anywhere near drugs although I have 11 prescribed on a regular basis :?

6) I used to read the dictionary and enjoyed it very much. I've also read manuals just for fun.

7) I've never been taught to pluck my eyebrows, shave, etc. It was sorta late when I figured out I had a bit too much hair on me And I can give a grizzly bear a run for his money :? (I now shave everything, arms included )

8) I love love love coffee and tea but unfortunately I am no longer allowed any. 

9) I am the oldest in my family which explains why my siblings have it better. 

10) I can't stand most types of cheese. I'll only eat something considered very mild.

11) No matter where I am, if there are kids around, you will find me with the kids.

12) I met my fiance online. He lied to me for over a year, and stood me up multiple times. I was determined to find out the truth.

13) I was sexually assaulted by fought him off and identified him and got his pathetic butt locked up. He apologized to me and asked for help with his drug addiction.

14) I have no clue how to put make up on even though I am interested in it. Lol.

15) I am very passionate about things I find morally wrong. Such as having a remedy for cancer but not producing it because of the costs or giving yourdog 12 millioninstead of giving it to an orphange or children's hospital etc. :grumpy:Nothing wrong with having your pet taken care of but i have limits!

16) I most most usually can't stand hanging out with girls though I do it because I am one.

17) I walk barefoot in the winter, and cuddle in my comforter in the summer. In fact, I never sleep without my comforter.

18) At 16, I had a job and was in college. At 17, I dropped college and had 2 jobs. I kept one of them for 4 years. At 20, I got engaged,got my appartment, and had 3 jobs for a few weeks. (I would have kept it for longer but I didn't like the owner). It's nothing spectacular but I am considered a rarity for my generation 

19) I'm totally grossed out and freaked out over earwigs though I can play with spiders, snakes, reptiles, and most other insects.

20) I would be good at many things in life but I have only ever felt the true calling for becoming a mom. It has made numerous teachers and professors very frustrated


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

#13 - good on you!!!

#6 you have a thirst for knowledge. if only more people were like that 

#8 you can't have coffee?! that would be my nightmare lol how come you can't have coffee?


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 30, 2007)

I seem to have developped a problem with my heart So I am not allowed caffeine as it speeds it up even more...


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2007)

Here are mine:

1. I, too, have never broken a bone, but I suspect fractured one of my elbows a few months ago (still aches, and hurts VERY badly when something more than touches it).

2. I am VERY stubborn about going to the doctor...I simply refuse to go. Hence #1. I have several health issues that should be checked out, but I'd rather suffer from their effects than go see a dr.

3. I am 27, but have felt (and looked forward to being) 30 for at least ten years. Enough so that I find that I have to pause and think about how old I am when someone asks.

4. I've moved over twenty-five times. My parents are divorced, and I lived with my dad (who is in the Air Force) until I was ten. Then I moved in with my mom, who had an affair on my stepdad when I was in the seventh grade...and I spent that entire school year moving literally 13 times, following my mom between my stepdad's house and the house she bought with her affair.

5. I hate California, and have lived here for 14 years. 

6. I never really wanted more than one child. So, my seven-year-old daughter is it for me. As a result of only wanting one, I've wanted to get a historectomy since she was born...especially because she was almost 10lbs when she was born, and I don't wish to repeat all the difficulty I had in having her naturally (they didn't know she was so big).

7. I battle between glasses and contacts almost constantly. I love the freedom of contacts, but I have incredibly dry eyes, so even the most advanced types are very uncomfortable for me. :?

8. I can get extremely focused...enough so that I can be in a conversation with someone and COMPLETELY forget I was talking to them, just because I noticed something left unfinished. When I'm online, I'm usually talking to friends on MSN Messenger, doing things here on RO, checking my email, handling the many pictures I take on a regular basis, and trying to handle various business things...all at the same time. I feel bad for my Messenger buds, because there are times that I get so focused on something, I completely forget about talking to them...like right now...hehe!

9. I sleep with a stuffy every night. I have a stuffy named Ducky that I've had since I was 3 (so he's 21...get that boy a drink! hehe). I slept with him every night until I was an adult (and even sometimes after becoming an adult, I have to confess). Now I sleep with Herbie the pig...a stuffy that my husband bought me a few years ago. Poor Herbie is already slightly gray from love.

10. I LOVE office/school supplies. I can't go into Staples without spending about $100, and the moment I walk in, I take in a deep breath...savoring the aroma of the carbon copies, paper, pens, post-its, envelopes, notebooks....oh man...I gotta go to Staples!! :biggrin2:

Hugs!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2007)

Ah...same here...between severe heartburn and mitral-valve prolapse (heart condition), I've had to stop intaking caffeine. :grumpy:

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I seem to have developped a problem with my heart So I am not allowed caffeine as it speeds it up even more...


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2007)

MsBinky...I know what you mean about earwigs...I also have a HUGE problem with silverfish. I just cannot stand them...they make me gag, and almost vomit, when I see them. :yuck


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Aug 30, 2007)

1. loves horses (of course) hehe

2.Yeah I'm not kinda crazy but I LOVE dealing with the paranormal.

3.I never broken a bone. (Thank God but who knows that might come sooner or later...hopefully I won't fall off a horse. hehe) And hopefully I won't jynx it. :biggrin2:

4. I'm going to be a harness racing driver soon. *crosses fingers*

5. Umm lets see.... I'm a senior in high school. (YAY! and finally!)

6.My favorite tv shows are Ghost Hunters, Rescue Me(BIG TIME, I LOVE this show!),Wildfire,and Roseanne.

7.My favorite harness racerarePat's All Star and Henreta's Doll and Matties Gem.

8.My favorite harness racing trainer/driver...yup you guess it my boss Ray. hehe

9.Pretty soon I'm going to be getting a bf who finally loves horses. lol

10. I was soo embarassed how my mom was trying to pick up this guy for me at the fair because he dealt with horses. Because she wants me to get a boyfriend soo bad. lol

11.Last year I fallen off a horse really bad and my mom watched everything and she was soo shocked but goodthing I worn a helmet.

12.At my boss's farm we have more than 60+ horses and babies and I LOVE it! 

13.I helped a mare deliver her foal. It was very rewarding to watch a horse give birth.

14.I've basically cut class and school all my 3 years of school and I'm willingly to do it again for Sr year. Ohh yeah! lol

15.My passion is wanting to be a jockey and harness racing driver.

16.I've never smoked nor drank. My friends say that I should, but who knows when the time is right.  

17.Umm anything else yeah I think soo...when my mom's sister died my mom's sister came back as a spirit and it freaked her out. We moved out of the house now when I go back there I have a weird feeling in the house.

18.It takes me a while to trust people. I also have a hard time talking to people with my problems and basicly anything that I don't feel comfortable talking about.

19.I'm the only child.

20. Sometimes I wish I can have a few people who I can trust after what I dealt with over the past few years.



Well that is about it!


----------



## ChandieLee (Aug 30, 2007)

My twenty things.

1. I am the youngest child out of four.

2. I am also quite the 'momma's girl' 

3. I will read pretty much anything I can get my hands on.

4. I have battled depression and bipolar disorder, and I'm quite proud to say that I am more stable than ever. 

5. Having said that, I go to seminars and talk to others about my experience with depression and bipolar. I love that I can reach out to people and help.

6. I am pretty much an open book.

7. Writing is my life. I don't know what I would have done if I weren't able to express myself with poetry.

8. I love the performing arts. One day I hope to act on broadway, and perhaps write a play or two of my own.

9. I talk to my stuffed animals. They are the best listeners.

10. I have this weird obsession with pens... I get so excited about getting new ones.

11. I am freaked by the thought of college... that's why I haven't gone yet.

12. I love changing my appearance. I have gone through so many piercings and hair colors.

13. Harry Potter rocks my socks. I am so sad that J.K Rowling has ended the series.

14. My first word ever was 'birthday.'

15. I am absolutely terrified of heights. I get really tense when I have to walk by the tall buildings down town.

16. Sleeping is one of my favorite things to do.

17. Mashed Potatoes is my comfort food.

18.I also smell my food before I eat it.

19. I hate being alone; I need constant entertainment.

20. I think way too much, which causes me too worry about everything.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll try ten, I'm not very interesting.

1. Start with family I suppose, I'm the oldest of five children, 2 younger sisters who I don't get on with, 2 younger brothers, don't get on with one of them, get one with the other sometimes. They all think I'm weird and don't like me. I'm not close at all with my extended family.

2. I'm not a very confident person, actually I'm really really shy. I don't like talking to new people, don't talk on the phone if I can avoid it etc. I don't see why people would want to talk to me as I can never think of anything interesting to say.

3. I don't really like people, I'd much rather spend time in the company of animals, people are hurtful, sarcastic etc, animals are not. I like my own company and will sit for hours at a time by myself just thinking.

4. I want to be a dentist when I'm finished school.

5. I came first in my year academically for the last 3 years ofschool, some nice shiny trophies. But I'm really weird,I don't work particularly hard for exams and that, I just take things in really well. I like Science and Maths at school, hate English, History etc.

6. I'm constantly thinking of silly things that hurt your mind if you think about them too much, and I like to make my friends think about them too. Like, "What if there was nothing, just nothing, no world, no universe, nothing. You just think it would all be black but how can it be black, colours don't exist....."LOL!

7. I love tea (just plain old tea, none of that funny herbal stuff!) and drink about 4-5 cups a day, which is bad, especially considering the amount of sugar I take.....:?

8. I absolutely hate smoking, it's disgusting and I'd rather not associate with anyone who smokes at all.

9. I'm way too sensitive to smells which make me feel sick, like Vanilla, OMG if I smell it...I cannot go near where they have all the smelly candles in shops. Also, certain textured foods will be me sick, like Mashed Potatoes...OMG even the thought, or Custard...

10. I don't like children and don't want any EVER.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2007)

Michaela...

Your answers made me like you all the more! And, despite the fact that you only did half the number, you gave loads of information! 

I, too, love your basic tea...with LOTS of sugar in it. I don't normally drink it during the summer, though...too hot.

And I, too, am extremely sensitive to smells, but mostly chemical type things like cleaners, perfume, etc. Natural smells don't bother me as much...unless they're strong/overpowering.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 30, 2007)

Alright, since im bored ill do this!

1) I have a growth behind my eye, well I used to. When I was 7 months the doctors told my parents I had a brain tumor (my mom said she was crying for three days straight!) But then they took a CT scan and found out it was just a growth, its now gone, but it makes my eye funny when I have a cold.

2) I have sway back, and because of that my hips are uneven, and then I walk duckfooted!!

3) I got exepted into a modeling deal, I was the top three out of 200 boys and girls all ages! But I decided not to do it haha

4) I have 2 older brothers.

5) Im very down to earth, and everyone says im an 'old soul'

6) My family is kinda againt religion, but im still on a quest for looking for one that calls for me. Out of anything, I think I like buddhism, or something along those lines 

7) I am pro-choice, anti-war

8) I very highly dislake resident George Bush

9) No matter how much I weigh, you can always see my ribs sticking out. idk why haha, but it looks like I have four boobs!!

10) I giggle when im in pain

11) I get car sick

12) Just being in the airport makes me sick

13) Everyone says im smart in a different way, im not in any advanced classes at school, but I can hold a conversation pretty well.

14) Ive been playing violin for 4 years

15) I love to read. Rare for my age 

16) Im obsessed with my kitty, Max. He is my 'heart cat'

17) Im very close to my mom, even though we sometimes fight

18) Im girly girl, I like to shop, but I would rather hang out with my bunnies than go hang out with friends

19) I have a very 'even' mind, I dont like odd numbers, and I like everything to be balanced.

20) Im very scared of drugs, alchohal and cigerettes. I actually have problems breathing when I think about them too much...

love,

Silvie :dude:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay here I go let's see how far I get, I'm kinda boring

1. I'm 22 years old and a manager of a hair salon

2. I live by myself, although my boyfriend stays all the time

3. I have two sisters, one is a stepsister but she counts

4. My dad and stepmom have been married for more of my life than my parents were

5. I lived in Downtown Detroit for 6 monts on the 22nd floor of a highrise. It was an amazing experience.

6. I have been with my current boyfriend for 6 years on and off.

7. I volunteer at the rabbit rescue every monday morning

8. I'm terrified of clowns

9. I'm almost legally blind, but my contacts help me a lot

10. I smoke and I drinkBUT I DO NOT DO DRUGS

Thats all I got folks, I'm too lame


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2007)

hmm. . . lets see if i can come up with 20. . .


i can't stand to eat banana's . . . i can't physically take a bite of one without getting sick
i also don't eat with metal silverware unless i HAVE to. . . 
i am one of the middle children(younger middle) out of 4. . . i have 2 older sisters, and 1 younger brother
i own a plant named rupert
at the tender age of 5 i knew the words to like ALL the meatloaf songs. my parents are big music people, so naturally i am one also!
i am in the constant battle of having a debilitating anxiety disorder. i can't say i am in control of it at this point in my life, but have come so far that i have to look up to myself
i was a spunky child. at the age of 3, i woke up one morning while my mom was on the phone, walked into the kitchen, opened the fridge, starting climbing in removing the milk, eggs,ect. when my mom asked what i was doing, i bluntly said i was making cookies, like that is what all 3 year olds do at 8 in the morning.
i consider myself an artist, and loved learning how to weld
i crack my fingers when i am nervous. . . and i bite my thumbnail
i have to many books to count
i am addicted to thrift stores
i love to read books outloud
i relate my moods to songs when people ask how i feel
i know every word of the little mermaid
i dream of traveling to italy and ireland
cooking is one of my favorite things to do, i love having people over and feeding them
i don't do drugs or smoke, but have drank before.
i hope to one day own and irish wolfhound
i have a hard time opening up to people
the movie 'my girl' makes me bawl. . . so does eight below, i have been forbidden to watch them as i get sooo upset
i plan on writing a book about everything, when i find the time.
oh, i hit 21!!!! i could have kept going too, but will stop!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 31, 2007)

"the movie 'my girl' makes me bawl. . . so does eight below, i have been forbidden to watch them as i get sooo upset"

Ooooh I cried soooooooo much in 'My Girl'. I was quite young when I first saw it and it hit me really hard. I still cry when I see it. I also cried like a baby in Dumbo when they locked the momma up and she rocked her baby through the bars. That image will last forever. I also cried like a baby in Bambi, was traumatized by Disney's Tarzan (and I was a teenager too! My family mocked me for days), and cried in Bridge to Terabithia. 

I'm not considered someone who cries in movies normally. Never cried over Titanic or Armageddon, etc. But, you are definitely right about My Girl and Eight Below. Even Mario got all choked up.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 31, 2007)

it's so funny you guys should be talking about the movie "my girl". i saw it on sale on dvd at the shops this morning and i almost bought it, then i realised that watching it would make me cry my eyes out, like it always does. so yeah, i didn't buy it lol

the green mile makes me cry so much. i have it on dvd but i can't bring myself to watch it again. it's just too upsetting.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 31, 2007)

The one move I watched, that I can never watch again, is called Aurore. It's about a little girl who was tortured for yearsand murderedhere in Quebec. We even have an expression here in french which we use when children complain or throw tantrums... It translates into, "Aurore, the child martyre" and signifies that there is no child which can suffer like she did. I was screaming, crying, and shaking. I made myself sick over it. It hit me because it is a well-known story here, and knowing that none of it was made up just made me sick. :bigtears:How someone could do such things a child I will never understand... Sorry if I deviatedfrom thetopic, but you reminded me of that...


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 31, 2007)

ok lets try for 20. I make no promises though

1. I have never broken a bone. I did something bad to my sholder once and I have had some pain playing rubgy but nothing broken.

2. I play Rugby. I am a prop and support a hooker. My ass was in the year book. I am so proud.

3. I don't like phones. I hate to make phone calls. It just scares me.

4. I have played more males in plays than females. I played John Coffey in Green Mile.
There were 3 big things worng about it, I am not 6'8", I am not a man, and I am not black. But there you go.

5. I was stage manager for a school play. We went to the U of C and I got to wear a head set. The power was awesome. 

6. I like Stephen King. He is my favourate author. People look at me funny when I tell them. 

7. I don't particularly like people. I just prefer my own company to that of others.

8. I have relationship issues. They are well founded. 

9. I have trust issues and don't make friends easily. I also avoid getting too deep when I know it won't last. Espically at work and even school. i want to but don't know how to. 

10. My pets are my life.

11. I have 2 conflicting points of view. One is neat and organized, espically with school and pets, this one is slightly OCD. The other could care less, messy room, messy house. It dosen't really affect my day to day life but it can be annoying.

12. I don't like nuts and will not eat them. I am not allergic. I am fine with some things as long as I cannot taste or feel the nuts. 

13. I don't smoke or do drugs. I have had a few drinks but mostly mixers and cocktails. 

14. I like garlic. I don't just eat it but if somethinghas garlic, there should be alot of it.

15. I am the youngest child. I live with my mom. My brother moved away last month. My dad died when I was 12. See #8 and 9.

16. My dream dog is a Havanese or a Newfoundland. Or both.

17. I want to be independtly wealthy and live on a ranch with dogs, bunnies and horses. 

18. I think I have a touch of dexlexia. most of the time I read a write very well but sometimes I read words wrong and I don't know why. I also have trouble spelling. Sorry about all the mistakes in this post. 

19. I have a general dislike of malls. They are mosly clothing, shoe or stores i don't care about. big waste of my time.

20. I need to have somesort of noise at all possibable times. Silence scares me. Its too quiet and kinda creepy. And the radio dosent cut it, i also need visual stimuli. if I have to think, bad things happen.

There 20 things about me, and the spelling sucks.


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh my god I love the My Girl movie really good movie.


----------



## Greta (Aug 31, 2007)

20, eh? well, let's see how far I get 




1) At 6'0, I'm the tallest person in my family


2) I have eaten laundry soap (don't try this at home, kids! )


3) The only makeup I wear on a regular basis is lots or eyeliner, nice and smudged


4) I have never in my life had a professional haircut. Icut it myself


5) The vast majority of my clothes shopping takes place in the men's department


6) I love working on cars


7)I was the stage manager for a kid's production of Robin Hood over the summer. I got to be in charge of the stage hands (aka parents), be on the intercom with the sound booth. very fun!


8) I have been known to randomly yell rock lyrics in public places


9) I run a pet sitting business


10) I started going to a community college last year at age 14


11) I refused to wear clothes until I was four


12) My love for coffee borders on "addiction"


13) I am working on getting my HAM radio license


14) People often mistake me for a guy


15) To me, it is amusing when a half-asleep person plops themself down on a well-shaving creamed toilet seat, orshouldI say, theirreaction is amusing?


16) When I grow up (if that ever happens), I want to become a paramedic, fireman, policeman, veterinarian, lawyer or professional musician


17) I play fiddle, bass guitar, recorder, cards and hopefully bagpipes soon


18) I periodically struggle with depression


19) My dream is to find an old car (Camaro, Mustang, Morris, VWor Chevelle)in need of alot of work (I believe the real estate community uses the term "tons of potential" ? ), fix it up, and drive it.


20) My strong point in life is not math



Well, whaddya know, I made it!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 31, 2007)

My twenty, in no particular order:



1. I was born and raised in Louisville, Kentucky, and love it here.



2. I graduated from the University of Louisville with a degree in psych.



3. I'm an only child.



4. My rabbits are my first pets. Well, I have turtles, too, and they're technically my first pets, since my x-gf's kids gave them to me the same summer I got Peter and Bugs.



5. I love peanut butter and any kind of nut. I am a nut.



6. I own a house in a neighborhood near downtown, called German-Paristown.



7. I am a Mac user.



8. I like making the artsy stuff that hangs on my walls at home.



9. I don't really follow politics. --I used to, but it all depresses me, so I stopped. 



10. I rarely get sick.



11. Lasagna is my favorite food.



12. I went to Catholic schools.



13. I enjoy steamboat rides on the river here.



14. I like hiking in the parks around here.



15. I like iced mochas.



16. I enjoy riding my bike.



17. I'm an avid local history buff.



18. I was a virgin until I was 25.



19. My favorite color is green.



20. I'm an honest person.



That's about it. I could probably come up with twenty more scandalous facts, but I'll save that for another thread.


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Aug 31, 2007)

1. i also HATE george bush.

2. i get along better with guys than girls.

3. i sleep with my bunnies 

4. i have two bunny stickers in my car window

5. my dad died when i was 12

6. i ran away from home when i was 14 (very dumb thing to do if anyone is thinking about it)

7. i also have never broken a bone. I've sprained (sp?) my ankle and wrist though. 

8. i've never had a dog or cat

9. i want to live in the country

10. i was born in germany

11. i can't stand people who think they're better than everyone else

12. i have 3 piercings in my left ear and 4 in my right.

13. i can't get enough of taco bell. 

14. my first furry pet was a teddy bear hamster named happy when i was 8

15. i won't go out in public without some form of makeup on (i have a self-esteem issue) 

16. i won't go out in public alone....i start to panic.

17. i hate doing laundry(but someone has to do it right?)

18. when i was 2, i peed in front of the leaning tower of piza because i didn't make it to the bathroom in time. 

19. i have a3 year old daughter a 10 month old son and another child on the way.

20. i can't stand the fact that people don't seem to understand why i would rather own rabbits than have a dog or cat.


----------



## Spring (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok hmm, I've been thinking about this all day, so here we go guys and girls..


Lets start with the basics.. My name is Leanne 
I've never really done anything 'outrageous' (ooh... I left the bunny poop in the litterbox for a day.. REBEL ) 
I don't travel.. I think the furthest I've been is to Victoria and right across the boarder in Washington, other than that, I stay close to home. 
I was locked in a shed for a couple hours (thanks to my brother) when I was 7, and was claustrophobic until I was 9. I would scream and cry if I had to be in an elevator or a small room(brothers :grumpy . 
I'm the baby of the family with two older brothers. 
I've never been to a wedding (That'll change this Saturday though!) or a funeral (thankfully) 
I get embarrassed and nervous easily, especially doing something out of my comfort zone.. I shut down and turn into a foolish red faced moron. 
I love spring rolls.. yumm! 
I enjoy cooking, but am terrible at it 
I've just recently started wearing a form of make-up other than mascara (and ready to throw it out, I can't be bothered with that mucky crap!) 
I want a whole variety of pets one day, mostly small rodents and birds 
I don't like tomatoey pasta.. rather have cheesy types 
I used to have my whole room horse related, up until two years ago 
My favouritecandy is Mike&Ikes 
I hate carrying a purse around, it's annoying so I usually don't 
I have a gap in my front tooth (My Madonna Gap I call it.. hehe) 
I am deathly allergic to nuts 
I almost died when I was young child.(See #17)I ate something with nuts in it, then wasn't feeling well so I went to bed. Igot up shortly afterbecause my face was swollen and I was feeling really ill. If I had fallen asleep, I would not be writing this right now. 
My favourite game is Life or Clue 
I have three gorgeous bunnies (in case you were living under a rock!)
Phew! Ok, that's 20 facts off the top of my head lol! Good thing it wasn't list 100 facts! I'd be here for days


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> . I don't see why people would want to talk to me as I can never think of anything interesting to say.


Michaela that is sooo not true! Hand on my heart you are one of the funniest people I know, you are always cracking me up on msn. And I'm talking tears running down my face, crying with laughter! Give your self a bit more credit mate.:hug2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok....lets give this a try then!

1) I have a very large family, due to the fact that my mum has 5 brothers and 2 sisters. However most of my cousins I haven't even seen since I was a baby.

2) I have a crazy aunt who my family hates (mostly because she hates us ), because when my Grandma died she was horrible to my Grandpa and said it was all his fault.:XShe is also _crazy, _she lives with about 20 cats, has no friends and when asked how many siblings she has she says '5 brothers' but doesn't mention my mum and aunt!:shock::craziness

3)I am the youngest of my siblings, with an older brother and sister,whoI am _very _close to. I honestly can't imagine life without them. They are my two favourite people in the world.:hug:

4) I am pretty layed back when it comes to people, I can get on with most people, but the people I really reallycan't stand are suck-ups, arrogant people, confrontational people, and people who can't admit they are wrong.

5) I am extremely loyal to my close friends and family.

6) I used to be quite shy when I was younger, but after doing a lot of acting in school these past few years I am now pretty confident - although I still geta bitshy and quiet around people I don't know.

7) When I find something really funny, I cry with laughter! My friends love this about me and find it hilarious to make me laugh in a lesson, assembly or in front of a strict teacher.:whistling

8) I am an animal lover, with a special love for cats, horses and rabbits.

9) I absolutely love horseriding out in the country (hacking), and one of my favourite things to do is go for a 'fast hack' with one of my friends on our horses and jump over all the differentjumps around the estate.

10) I love reading and writing, especially creative writing - but I can't for the life of me write poems!

11) My parents have taken me and my siblings all over on past holidays, and although I love going to different countries and learning about the different cultures (I think it's good for the soul, and stops people forming stereotypes), I am a bit of a home bird, and prefer staying at home to travelling.

12) I am scared of flying, needles (I_hate _injections), spiders and small spaces.

13) My cat, Ollie, is like a brother to me. I'd say he was my heart cat, but I'd be lying, he is way more than that. In the eyes of my family he is just a small, furry human.

14) I love Halloween, despite the fact that my family never really does anything for it! I also love murder mystery games, so my favourite ever board game is cluedo.

15) I love comedy films and programmes, my favourite ever funny film is 'the naked gun', and my favourite ever funny programme is 'Father Ted'. I watch Father Ted over and over and the jokes are still hilarious every time!:rofl:


16) I love going to the theatre, my favourite plays are 'The History Boys', 'Be my Baby', and 'Blood Brothers' (although techinically Blood brothers is a musical ).

17) I love my bunnies to pieces and am scared of anything happening to them.

18) Spring is my favourite time of year - although I love different things about all the seasons.

19) I*love *snow, whenever it snows here I am always out with my sledge trying to find a good hill to sledge down!:biggrin2:

20) My favourite type offood is italian food.


----------



## okiron (Aug 31, 2007)

1. My friends (that I do have) refer me as the crazy cat lady. I clip coupons too. All I need is my own home with a rocking chair on the front porch to sit on and a broomstick to wave off the neighborhood kids with when they step on my lawn 

2. I'm pretty anti-social. I adapt well to my surroundings and will interact when needed but when given the choice I rather stay at home with my animals.

3. I move around a lot and never afraid to go places I've never been to before. So far I've lived in Japan, Hawaii, California (of course), Illinois and North Carolina. (We might be putting Arizona onto that list but we'll see.)

4. I start saying I'm broke when I've used 25% of my money so while I complain all the time about lack of money, I'm never actually broke lol.

5. I over-analyze everything and have a need to understand every single thing. Drives people nuts.

6. My preferred method of dying (if given the choice) would be to die in my sleep or from freezing to death.

7. I have a very morbid sense of humor and tends to be extremely sarcastic. I also have a very cynical outlook on life.

8. Bookstores are my heaven and the sections I browse are true crimes, world war 2, vietnam war, the rest of nonfiction and sometimes fantasy (I love a good vampire story).

9. I'm hoping to own a home within the next 5 years so I can add more animals into my family. Hopefully within the next 10 years I would be able to adopt a child from Vietnam but the college education has to come first.

10. I grew up in big cities but prefer to live in smaller towns.

11. Tigers are my favorite animal and has been my only favorite animal ever in my life. 

12. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and gravy is my comfort food.

13. I would be willing to marry someone for citizenship, health insurance or other positive gains for one or both parties.

14. My motto is if at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence you ever tried. Also, kill them all, let God sort them out.

15. My little brothers are the only reason I still keep contact with my family.

16. I will cut off relationships of any sort (friends, romantic, family) if they resort to name calling. I haven't spoken to my father for 5 months now because he decided it was the mature thing to do to call me a female dog.

17. Lying of any sort will not be tolerated. I will find out eventually and I will turn into a psycho-lady when I do. I'm a horrible liar so I don't even try.

18. I'm an insomniac and nocturnal. Only way I could fall asleep is to totally exhuast myself, which sometime means I'm up for 1.5-2 days straight. And I'm always up at night anywho.

19. I've never tried marijuana (unless you count my dad and his friends hotboxing the entire house) and most people don't believe me. The smell makes me nauseous and gives me a headache and even if it didn't I see no point in it.

20. I'm actively looking for a religion/belief/cult to call my own and surprisingly the one I've most identified with most so far is The Church of Satan as founded by Anton LaVey. (No, I'm not about to go all sacrificial on my animals!)


So now that I've scared everyone off, how do you do :biggrin2:

Edited for grammer and spelling.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok, I'm gonna try this 

1. I am the first woman in my family to not have children before 19

2. I am 4'10

3. I have a thing for duvet covers (bed spreads). I am fascinated with them. I paid $170 for my current one, and never see it...it always has a yellow blanket over it so the bunnies don't pee on it.

4. I have a hard time telling people I love them, aand always worry they wont say it back if I say it to them, so I don't usually say it.

5. People think I don't like music, because I barely listen to it. I actually like it so much that I don't want to overuse it by playing it too much. I'm very sensitive to sounds and I go crazy worrying I'm going to 'wear out' the pleasure of them if I hear them too often. I am home alone all day and have silence.

6. When it's night time, and I am the last to turn off the lights, I run from the dark lounge the minute I turn the light off and race to the hallway light, and have to hold back a scream. I get almost giddy with fear of the dark!

7. I love cars, and know how to do a lot of stuff on our one. I helped my partner dismantle his engine.

8. I know more about computers than I let on , so people don't ask me questions on how to do stuff.

9. I'm going to bed now, so that's a wrap!


----------



## okiron (Aug 31, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote*


> 6. When it's night time, and I am the last to turn off the lights, I run from the dark lounge the minute I turn the light off and race to the hallway light, and have to hold back a scream. I get almost giddy with fear of the dark!


Yay I'm not the only one who does this >.<


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 31, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> 2) I have a crazy aunt who my family hates (mostly because she hates us ), because when my Grandma died she was horrible to my Grandpa and said it was all his fault.:XShe is also _crazy, _she lives with about 20 cats, has no friends and when asked how many siblings she has she says '5 brothers' but doesn't mention my mum and aunt!:shock::craziness



lmao @ the :crazinessface.

there is good crazy and bad crazy.

good crazy: putting on the biggest pair of womens undies you can find in the department store and running around yelling "i'm too sexy for these gruts!"

bad crazy: treating other people badly for absolutely no reason, including your own relatives. your auntysounds like she could be inthis category lol


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 31, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> 6) My family is kinda againt religion, but im still on a quest for looking for one that calls for me. Out of anything, I think I like buddhism, or something along those lines
> 
> 7) I am pro-choice, anti-war



6 - right on! buddhism practice is very peaceful, open minded, and accepting. buddhist monks are some of the most gentle humble peaceful warm loving people in the world. they focus so much on simply the act of being a genuinely good pureperson andteaching moralfibreas opposed to getting right into the whole religion debate. 

7 - i second that!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2007)

*girlzilla wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 2) I have a crazy aunt who my family hates (mostly because she hates us ), because when my Grandma died she was horrible to my Grandpa and said it was all his fault.:XShe is also _crazy, _she lives with about 20 cats, has no friends and when asked how many siblings she has she says '5 brothers' but doesn't mention my mum and aunt!:shock::craziness
> ...



Too right - she is mad! All of my family hate her, except my Grandpa who is too soft and forgives too easily. She also spread horrible rumours about my uncle's lovely new girlfriend -just because_she_ is a sad old spinster who can't find anyone!:disgust:

She is sort of the 'black sheep' of the family.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 31, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Too right - she is mad! All of my family hate her, except my Grandpa who is too soft and forgives too easily. She also spread horrible rumours about my uncle's lovely new girlfriend -just because_she_ is a sad old spinster who can't find anyone!:disgust:
> 
> She is sort of the 'black sheep' of the family.



ah yes, one of those charming spiteful screwed in the headtypes!

i've met the type. and you want to know what is really comes down to? theyare so unhappy withwhat's lacking in their own sadpathetic livesand so jealous of anyone who has a happy life, that they make it their psycho obsessive mission to sabotage anyone else who dares to be happier or more successful in lifethan they are. they are just bitter, resentful, insecure, sick excuses for human beings. i believe the correctpsychological diagnosis for people like thatiscalled "narcissistic".

all you can really do is feel sorry for them, and be grateful that you AREN'T them lol!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Michaela...
> 
> Your answers made me like you all the more! And, despite the fact that you only did half the number, you gave loads of information!
> 
> ...



Aww thanks Rosie!!:hug: It was easier to write things oneI got started haha!

As I told you in another thread it's freezing here so I can happily drink lots of tea in Summer. 

Chemical smells do bother me too but the natural ones are really bad, another one is Mint, it's probably actually the worst. And dark chocolate too, the taste is worse but the smell makes me gag too, and people love those dark chocolate with mint sweets! How can anyone eat those? :shock:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 31, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't see why people would want to talk to me as I can never think of anything interesting to say.
> ...


Yes it is true, lol, but thanks anyway! :hug:

You make me laugh on MSN too, like...well perhaps I shouldn't give any examples! :shock:But I'm sure you know what I mean! :rofl:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Michaela wrote: *
> ...





Lmao, nooooo, no examples!:nonono::big wink:


:whistling:innocent


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh wow...I often wonder that myself. I can't stand either the smell or the taste of mint...and have to kinda withhold gagging everytime I brush my teeth. It's awful!

:hearts to you! 
*
Michaela wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Michaela...
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Aug 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh wow...I often wonder that myself. I can't stand either the smell or the taste of mint...and have to kinda withhold gagging everytime I brush my teeth. It's awful!


Me too, I hate it! :XI have to get the Mildest mint one and even then it's bad. Why can't there be a nice flavoured decent toothpaste? I wish I still had Milk teeth, lol, the toothpaste was yummy...


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 31, 2007)

Ooh...that sounds MUCH better than mint-flavoured toothpaste...with all the TYPES of toothpaste that're out there, you'd think they'd come up with one that didn't make people like us gag! lol

*Michaela wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh wow...I often wonder that myself. I can't stand either the smell or the taste of mint...and have to kinda withhold gagging everytime I brush my teeth. It's awful!
> ...


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Aug 31, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *girlzilla wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> ...


hahahaha that is soooooo funny! LMAO! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 31, 2007)

When I went to Greece, they had a herbal toothpaste. Tasted like eucalyptus/anis.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 31, 2007)

Mmmm...that sounds like a good alternative...

*MsBinky wrote: *


> When I went to Greece, they had a herbal toothpaste. Tasted like eucalyptus/anis.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 31, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> 8. I like making the artsy stuff that hangs on my walls at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do the first 2 and I think #12 and 18 might be realated....

I'll work on my 20 and get back to you guys


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 31, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> 5. I love peanut butter and any kind of nut. I am a nut.
> 
> 15. I like iced mochas.



5 - lmao, i have no idea why but that sentence really made me laugh.

15 - yay, a fellow mocha person! i'm obsessed with mochas


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 1, 2007)

ta-da


I really like doing anything craft related
I have a serious problem finishing projects, I think itâs hereditary my mom has the same problem
I used to do yoga (for 3ish years) but I stopped once I moved to Alaska
I LOOOOVE moose lips, if you have never seen moose lips you havenât really lived! (I mean lips on a moose not the crazy chapstick they sell to tourists here)
I am absolutely petrified of driving. I literally break down sobbing in the car and shake so badly that I canât see correctly.
I never learned to ride a bike
My hips pop a LOT, and it really grosses people out for some reason
I wear makeup when I want to look put together because I donât feel put together.
I really like cross stitching but I HATE cross stitch patterns.
I have enough cheap rubber stamps to drown someone
I actually look forward to going back to school every year
I was really, really depressed the first summer we moved to Alaska, but now I absolutely love it here!
I really, really like hockey. The sound players make when they smack into the boards are AMAZING.
I really hate doing things alone, like going to buy something, it makes me really nervous that someone is going to rape me or something.
I really like to read and I can read really fast.
I got really good scores on my SAT without studying or preparing in any way and I didnât have a calculator.
I have been fired from both jobs Iâve had, both from independent businesses, both over the phone.
I get really, really grumpy if I donât get enough time to myself.
I am not a morning person at all, if I have to wake up before 11 I will not be fully conscious for the rest of the day.
I am uber sarcastic and a lot of people think that I mean because they donât get my sense of humor.


----------



## Roxie (Sep 1, 2007)

hmm ok i have some 

1) I have broken 4 bones- my arm 3 times and most recently my leg

2) When i am talking to people i dont like looking derectly at the person 

3) i can flare my nostrils really good

4) I have bitten my nails since i was 3

5) I hate blood and death

6)I still have my blanket i got when i was born

7) i have an addiction to wheat thins

8) I love hippos

9) I am scared of cottage cheese

10) i can not eat a whole thing of yougurt

11) or banana

12) when i am on caffine i frantically clean my whole entire room

13)when i get my hair cut i have to always get more layers

14)I am scared of not darkening my eyebrows

15) i can not eat eggs plain

16) i run into my room and turn the light on with my eyes closed. i hate the dark

17) when some one i dont no is mean to me i cuss at them 

18) i suck at math

19) last year in pe i wrote a fake note 

20)i love bunniies that are in trances


----------



## girlzilla (Sep 1, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I am uber sarcastic and a lot of people think that I mean because they donât get my sense of humor.



lol i'm very sarcastic by nature too. i've never met anyone who has a problem with my sarcasm though. well, no one whoseopinion matters anyway!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 1, 2007)

Gosh, this is going to be hard but here we go;

1. I am very clumsy (no. 2 will make sense now!). Just last week I knocked my boyfriends speaker onto the floor breaking the corner of it and putting a hole in the floor!

2. I have broken my left arm twice, my toes about 5 times, my fingers three times.

3. I am a Heinz 57! My mother is French, my grandfather was Polish, my nans family was originally from Belgium and my father is Welsh.

4. I was born in Newport, Wales but now live in England.

5. I have a BA (Hons) degree in European Business Studies.

6. I spent one year living and studying in France as part of my degree. I studied in Tours for 6 months and then lived in Paris.

7. I can bend the top of my fingers without the bottom moving (I'll have to get a photo to show you).

8. I have double jointed toes.

9. I am the oldest sibling - I have a sister 3 years younger than me and a brother 10 years younger.

10. I have been with my boyfriend for almost 12 years and we have lived together for 3 and a half years. We got together on New Years Eve.

11. I lost 7 and a half stone about 2 years ago. I did it in just less than a year. I have put about 2 back on but I'm working on getting it off.

12. I am almost 6ft tall.

13. I had both of my eye teeth removed (4th tooth from front one if you don't know)when I was a teenager and I had braces.

14. I love Matt Damon!

15. I am CII qualified and I have one more exam to take before I become ACII - it's an insurance qualification.

16. I am a godmother.

17. I don't want my own children but two of my best friends in the world have children who I am very close to.

18.I would like to emigrate - possibly to New Zealand but I worry about my buns because I can't take them with me - NZ don't allow it.

19. I have an IQ of 150.

20. My Chinese sign is a rabbit! And I lovvvvvvveeeeeeee rabbits!


----------



## girlzilla (Sep 1, 2007)

*rabb1tmad wrote: *


> 18.I would like to emigrate - possibly to New Zealand but I worry about my buns because I can't take them with me - NZ don't allow it.
> 
> 19. I have an IQ of 150.



yay, i live in NZ! that's no good that you can't bring your buns though  let's dress them up in human clothes and pretend their just babies with body hair problems!

i did an IQ test the other day - i'm not as smart as i think i am LOL


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 1, 2007)

I know, it sucks that you can't take rabbits into NZ. Dressing em up is a good plan!

I have a friend who emigrated to NZ last year. She is also living in Auckland and she loves it. We're planning to visit for 3 weeks next year. We'll be visiting in winter but that doesn't bother me as I love the cold and the snow


----------



## girlzilla (Sep 1, 2007)

it doesn't snow in auckland but it does get quite cold so yes, bring some warm stuff! you can drive to our snow from auckland in about 3 - 4 hours and we have some great skiiing/snowboarding slopes. usually mt ruapehu is the most popular, unless you travel to the south island and visit queenstown which gets lots of snow. 

you could also pretend your bunnies are just ewok toys


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 1, 2007)

*girlzilla wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am uber sarcastic and a lot of people think that I mean because they donât get my sense of humor.
> ...


Lol - me too! Althougheverybody in 'real life' gets my humour, over the Internet it can sound serious. eg "I hate you!" Now some people may take that as serious and mean, but if it is me saying it I am only joking!


----------



## Starina (Sep 2, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Ooh...that sounds MUCH better than mint-flavoured toothpaste...with all the TYPES of toothpaste that're out there, you'd think they'd come up with one that didn't make people like us gag! lol
> 
> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> ...



Crest makes a Vanilla Mint toothpaste that I like alot, it is VERY mild. Check it out.

~Star~


----------



## Starina (Sep 2, 2007)

Now for my 20.

1. I have broken 3 bones. I broke my Left Radius (one of the bones in your forearm) when I was 4 jumping on the couch. I broke my right collarbone when I was 7 running through the house. And I broke my Fibia (the little bone in your lower leg) when I was 24 (I am almost 26 now) walking backwards. I am still recovering from that one. I had to get 4 surgeries, and still use a cane and it hurts, pretty often.

2. My mom is 21 years older than me and her mom is 21 years older than her. I don't have any kids, so I broke that chain.

3. I got an artilcle written about my Bluddys, these dead sock dogs I make, in Tattoo Savage. I was so excited I drove an hour out of my way to get a copy and when I read the article they wrote my name was Starino Rutland!

4. I met my BF online and we met in person after talking for 6 months. I rode a train across contry from WA to NY. A month later I moved in with him. We have been together for 8 years.

5. I am a Dark person, I always have been, when I was 3 my favorte cartoon was The Skeleton Dance. I was always the "weird girl" at school. I learned about umbrellas being used as parisols when I was 7 and decided to try it. Kids started asking me if I was a witch. I also convinced this one kid that I was a vampire. The dumb questions didn't stop in elementry school. I got asked my senior year of HS if I worshipped the devil. I laughed at the kid and said, "You're new here aren't you?" Because I am also a very nice person. I knew the head cheerleader from art class and when we had a speech class together she told me that she thought I was going to be mean at firstbut now she saw I was actually a nice person, I told her that I thought the same thing about her.

6. I like growing things, but the soil here sucks, so all I have managed to grow are some black tulips.

7. I am the oldest in my family. I have a little sister and a half brother. My sister is 21 and my brother is 14.

8. I love making things. I sew, knit, paint, draw, whatever it take to get the job done.

9. I smell my bunny's pellets before I feed her, it smells like her when she was a baby. Does anyone else do that?

10. I couldn't cry until I was 9 months old. My tear ducts were clogged adn they had to make new ones with a big needle. Now when I cry it gives me a massive headache and I am done for the day.

11. I saw my first dead person last year when I was with my BF's family and his dad passed away. Everyone touched him but me, not because he was dead, but I don't like touching other people. It was surreal and made me examine my whole life. He is still with us. He sits on the mantle and I even put a santa hat on his urn at Xmas time. He would have thought it was HILARIOUS.

12. I LOVE reading. The first word I ever learned to read was THE and I havn't looked back. By the end of 1st grade (the grade I learned to read in) I had read over 1000 books.

13. All but 3 of my knitting needles are from someone else. I gor my great grandma's needles when she passed away and my friend from work gave me her mother's needles when she died. I am going to make her something with them.

14. I hate going to the doctor. I once cured pnumonia with Nyquil and some penicillin. I don't have any memory of those 2 weeks, but I don't have pnumonia anymore!

15. My stepdad is epileptic, he got shot in the head while serving in Vietnam at 17 years old. Living with him for almost 2 years gave me respect for veterans. He didn't really remember the war, but he would cry if a movie about Nam came on.

16. I never had braces, but my teeth are VERY straight. I would tell my mom that my tooth was loose and my mom wouldgo, "Let me see..." then she would wiggle it a little and POW pull it right out!She once even pulled one out the morning of school pictures.

17. I can only drink coffeeif it is one of those "girly" ones.It has to have lots of sugar, milk and chocolate. I like tea alot, but I put alot of sugar in that too.

18. I have never liearned to drive, and now with my right ankel beign messed up I dont think I an ever going to,.

19.I LOVE autumn.

20. I was born and raised in Alaska and the thing I miss the most is the way rain smells. InAK it smells earthy, almost like a mushroom, here in NY it just doen'ssmell like rain to me.

~Star~


----------



## Leaf (Sep 2, 2007)

1. I used to "collect" socks and had all types of cool ones but I gave it up aftermydog Trinket started chewing them up. I now only have white ones.

2. I just got my hair cut today and now I feel bald. It's pretty darn short, almost like a boys cut.

3. I love the scent of candles but have irrational fears of my house burning down when I'm not home even when I blow them out, so I never burn any.

4. I read quite a bit. I love the Patricia Cornwell, Sharyn McCrumb and Dean Koontz books. I also enjoy the Clan of the Cave Bear series, and get an odd kick out of the Weetzie Bat books. True crime books are another reading passion of mine.

5. I have the ceiling fan running all year in my living room.

6. The low battery beep has been going off in my hallway smoke detector for a week but I keep forgetting to buy batteries to change.

7. My ears have 3 pierced holes each.

8. I wear glasses.

9. I listen to political talk radio almost exclusively.

10. Some of my favorite movies are: Blown Away, Glory, Flatliners and Young Guns I & II

11. I LOVE going fishing, but haven't since my Grandpa died. It was *our* thing.

12. I can stutter slightly when I get nervous or very mad.

13. I am a night owl. I work 3rd shift because of that. I really cannot function in the mornings.

14. I support the death penalty.

15. One of these days I plan on gettinga tatto (?) of a turtle.

16. I have Paramedic license, though I no longer work as one.

17. I have a hard time talking about myself. I've been filling this out for almost 20 minutes now.

18. I sell things on eBay.

19. I am horrible at returning telephone calls.

20. I am 4' 11" AND A QUARTER!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2007)

1) Never broken a been though they have been pushed out alignment.

2) I was hit by a car and if it wasn't for the snow storm the day before I would have been paralyzed or dead. I hit the curb.

3) Very very Loyal to those I care about.

4) I always fight for the underdog.

5) I speed read and retain everything I read.

6) In 4th grade I already read and understood Shakespeare.

7) I can not do math beyond the basics. The farthest I understand is long division. I can manage bank account and bills.

8) I am talkative and loud because it was a coping method growing up my mom and bio-dad.

9) For many reasons I have little contact with my fathers family.

10) I also tell stories and write because it was another escape when things were bad. I plan on sending out a manuscript by this time next year.

11) I moved so much that after my 4th move in 3years I refused to make friends where I lived. In the last 3 houses we lived in it took over a year before any neighbors knew I lived there.

12) I lived in Puerto Rico for 6mnths, I missed the USA and my grandmother so much I was sent back while my family stayed there another 6mnths.

13) I lived with my grandmother for almost 5 years before I moved back with my mom.

14) I don't drink water.

15) I can not rent or borrow books or movies I have to own them.

16) I collect comic books. I love them and most times know more than the guys I hang with.

17) I am a HUGE Pro Wrestling Fan. I was going to do it till I had a physical and told that one wrong hit and I would possibly never walk again. 


18) I love the cold. I love winter. A dream for me is to move to Alaska.

19) I have a bad temper.

20) My biggest dream is to have a child. Or to adopt. Does not make a difference to me.

EDIT:

21) BIG HORROR FAN! 

22) Only thing that really scares me is trucks on the highway.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, here goes...goodness I hope that I can come up with 20 INTERESTING facts :?

1. I am an only child who grew up in a single parent household (and that was NOT cool or well accepted in the 60s and 70s).

2. My best friend ever was my Nanna (my mom's mom) who lived with us until I was 18 when she moved into a senior community. She passed away a few years ago, but I can still hear her voice at times. And I am so much like her, which makes my mom and me laugh. I am very close to my mom, too.

3. I want to learn to speak Polish and dream of visiting there for a month or more (my great grandparents emigrated from there in the late 1800s).

4. My all time favorite television show is M*A*S*H. I can watch reruns for days at a time!



5. I am addicted to Cary Grant movies. Actually, I love most old movies. _White Christmas, Pillow Talk_, and _Desk Set_ are a few of my non-Grant faves.

6. Animal fantasy is my favorite genre of literature (i.e. _Redwall, Watership Down, Warriors_). Most of the books I read are kiddie lit .

7. I work 3 jobs: teacher's aide, yearbook advisor (at the school where I work), and usher at a local music theater. I LOVE all my jobs!

8. Two of my unfulfilled ambitions are to become a published author

and to become a certified wildlife rehabilitator.

9. Our property is listed as a Certified Wildlife Habitat by the National Wildlife Federation. We do all we can to provide food, shelter, water, native plants, places to raise young, etc for all the furry and feathered friends here.

10. I am way into "green living". In fact, some of my family see me as a tree-hugging, environmental nut...and I love the title!!!

11. I am a conservative Christian - however, that does not mean I am closed minded or a fundamentalist wack-o. I often get angry with prominent conservatives who make us all sound like we are pompous andnarrow-minded! Believing in the truth of Scripture and having a personal relationship with Jesus Christ does NOT mean that I am intolerant....(rant rant):soapbox...enough said there...

12. I enjoy all varieties of music and listen to everything from classical to rap to country to jazz to...

13. The time between Thanksgiving to Christmas is my favorite time of year. I love the decorating

, card sending, caroling, gift buying, etc.

14. I am a morning person who is married to a night owl. Makes life interesting!

15. My favorite forms of exercise are yoga and walking.

16. My husband is a sports lover, so we go to and watchmany sporting events. I LOVE to go to golf tournaments and am totally into college basketball - especially during March Madness.

17. I am pretty much a visionary and I love to brainstorm ways to solve problems or new ways to do things. Unfortunately, I stink at follow-through...so many of my grand schemes go unfulfilled.



19. I'm quite patriotic and get all choked up when I think of the sacrifice of those in the armed forces. :USAflagwaving:

20. Cape May, NJ is my must-do vacation spot each year. I love to walk on the beach and have a new-found interest in shore birds.

Phew! That's 20. Sorry they're so long, but...

21. I love words, feel that writing is the ultimate way to express myself, and am an absolute grammar geek!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Starina (Sep 3, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *girlzilla wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> ...


That's me. One girl I worked with thought I absolutely HATED her at first. I told her if I am mean to you that means I like you, it's when I am nice that you have to watch out!

~Star~


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Sep 3, 2007)

1. I am terrified of bees.
2. when i was 2 years old, i was asked to model but refused.
3. I hold my breath when passing by smokers.
4. I love doing handstands underwater.
5. Ive always wanted to touch a penguin.
6. I get car sick often.
7.I dont know why but after touching doors i have to wash my hands :shock:.
8. I dislike most bugs.
9. I cry when i see squirrels runover :?:tears2:
10. I had my ears pierced when i was 6 months old.
11. I am competitive in sports.
12. Never broken a bone.
13. I have had my hands turn purple from sports injuries.
14. I dont know how to put on make-up ( friends usually do it for me):tongue
15. My name is April and i was born in march( everyone thinks i was born in April).:dancingorig:
16. When i was little i made a stroller out of newpaper, strong enough for me to sit in.
17. Im a mix, Half african american half caucasian.
18. Ive always wanted to have a pet horse.:wiggle
19. I can type pretty fast.
20. I play the viola and piano.

:woohoo


----------



## Michaela (Sep 3, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> 6. I get car sick often.


Ahh me too, _all the time_, after being in the car for like fifteen minutes, its so horrible.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Sep 3, 2007)

yep its horrible  i hate being car sick.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2007)

*DITTO!*

*Starina wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *girlzilla wrote: *
> ...


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh wow! You can get all sorts of toohtpaste flavours here. Better yet, you can brush your teeth with baking soda and a dash of salt, the chemicals in toothpaste are icky.
*
maherwoman wrote: *


> Mmmm...that sounds like a good alternative...
> 
> *MsBinky wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 3, 2007)

Doesn't brushing with baking soda and salt taste yucky, though??

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Oh wow! You can get all sorts of toohtpaste flavours here. Better yet, you can brush your teeth with baking soda and a dash of salt, the chemicals in toothpaste are icky.
> *
> maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 3, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Doesn't brushing with baking soda and salt taste yucky, though??
> 
> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> ...


You might want to check at a health food store for toothpaste. Tom's makes an apricot one (though not my fave - but it's not mint and you might like it). Also, there's a company called Jason that makes a variety of toothpastes that you might find appealing. I know that KMart is starting to carry the Jason hair care, so perhaps the toothpaste is there, too. Or Target- they tend to have some organic options.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.jason-natural.com/products/oral_care.php

Looks like the Jason products all have some degree of mint. But here's a link to check out. I couldn't get to the Toms of Maine dental link...must be down. Kiss My Face is another company that manufactures natural pastes that might be an option.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 3, 2007)

1.i'm 34 years old

2.i have two boys(human) Anthony and Jeremy

3.i'm the youngest child,i have a brother and sister

4.i enjoy hiking

5.i fell out of my apple tree and fractured my right hand,about 3 weeks ago

6.i hardly visit the doctor

7.i like my meat well done,cannot be any sign of pinkness

8.i was born here in Adelaide,and have never wanted to live any where else

9.i love astrology,and have piles of astrology books

10.i love chinese food

11.my boys are half Australian half Vietnamese,Aussie mum,vietnamese dad

12.have never been overseas

13.i love hazelnut chocolate

14.my star sign is gemini

15.i don't eat breakfast

16.i don't drink coffee,but love milo

17.i love going on picnics,not so much anymore as the kids are getting older and they don't like that stuff anymore,it makes me wish the kids were still toddlers again,we used to have so much fun

18.i'm a very compassionate and kind person,sometimes people can take advantage of that

19.i don't smoke,i hate the smell

20.i'm still a very quiet and shy girl


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, you guys  You're so much more interesting than me. Let's see if I CAN come up with twenty interesting things.

1. I'm an artist. I've been drawing ever since I was five years old. 

2. I've never been stung by a bee. Seriously. I pick those things up and pet them :biggrin2: And save them from ponds.

3. I'm nineteen years old, and I decided from the first time it came up (When I was like seven? ) that I NEVER wanted children EVER. My parents would always laugh and tell me I'd change my mind when I got older, but my opinion still stands to this day 

4. My dad doesn't even know what sexual orientation I am, because I've never had a boyfriend/girlfriend/alien in my life (And still never have, haha. Can't touch dis'!  ) 

5. When I sleep, I don't move. My chest doesn't even move when I breathe. If I have to roll over, I wake up first. 

6. My resting pulse is pretty low. I think the average is 70 or 80 beats per minute... mine is 40. (I can get it up to 80 if I run, though ) 

7. My blood type is AB positive. I never knew this before last month, but I always thought that was neat, because it's kind of a rare blood type. 

8. I'm a needle PHOBIC. I do everything except pass out and go into seizures when I have to have blood taken / get a shot. (I cry, tremble, and don't calm down again for a good part of the rest of the day. Also, I have to have heavy sedatives before I go in to get it done. ) 

9. Wolves are my favourite animals  I love them, and I'm always SO MAD when people talk about them being vicious and killing babies and rampaging towns and things, because they totally don't. At all. 

10. I'm not afraid of heights. (Most people are? ) I can run around on the roof of my parent's house and do things without fear of falling off. (There's a healthy caution when I'm wearing shoes, though, because they have way less traction than my feet). When I was little, I used to dare my brother to jump off the roof of the garage (After doing it first, of course)

11. I love reptiles. I've had a few, and I think they're just so cool/cute and don't know how anyone could not like them 

12. When I was a kid, and I first watched 'Honey I shrunk the Kids' I cried my eyes out when the baby ant got stabbed/killed by the scorpion in the backyard. Later, because I was still upset, my dad drew me a picture of the baby ant, and I would put it under my pillow. 

13. I loooove dinosaurs. Ever since Jurassic Park came out, I was like "HELLZ YES! " :biggrin2:

14. Right this moment, I have a kitten sprawled out on my lap. He's been here about a half an hour.

15. When I was little, I would always play with the boy toys, and ask for those for Christmas  I fed my Barbie dolls to my big plastic dinosaur or always found a way to make them the bad guys somehow, and they always came to a gruesome end. 

16. Hello, my name is Diana and I'm a Pokemon addict.  Ever since that game FIRST came out and I was like...in fifth grade, I've been playing them. Everybody else grew out of them, but I still like them. That fact alone makes me so unbelievably cool, right? 

17. I have a visual memory. I find my way around by the look of things, and CAN NOT read maps AT ALL. I also have no idea where most street signs are. I go by buildings, houses, trees, etc. This will probably get me in trouble, but I don't caaaare

18. My mom has OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) and PTSS (Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome). I think it's because of this that I'm usually a very calm person, and my tolerance for "annoying" or "stressful" things is very high. (My ADHD friends are like 'I don't know how you can stay so calm all the time  Aren't you annoyed just a little?' Lol? Maybe they have been annoying to others in the past. ) 

19. I always try to see both sides of things in a disagreement. Even if it's something I don't like, if the other person can explain their views in a way that I can understand, I'll respect their views and not challenge them about it. If they can't, however....

20. I worship fox gods  I met them when I went to Japan, and they have definitely earned my praise. (Don't think I'm crazy, haha, at least they never tell me to hate anything else. They don't tell me -anything- regarding anyone else, actually.) 


That's it  Guess I made it through, huh? 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## cheryl (Sep 3, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> 6. As a result of only wanting one,.especially because she was almost 10lbs when she was born, and I don't wish to repeat all the difficulty I had in having her naturally (they didn't know she was so big).



Oh my gosh Rosie,this reminds me when i was pregnant with my first son.

I have always weighed between 49-50kilos,and my first son was just to big for me to carry,i was so huge,but it was in the later stages of pregnancy that i had to have a scan because the baby wouldn't drop into position,because my tiny little frame would not let the baby'shead into place,and the scan i had showed this to be true,i was just way to small for that little lump to pass through lol

But the thing is,when i went into labour,the doctor thought i still might have been able to deliver him,so i was in labour for 14 hours for nothing!...nothing at all progressed in all that time,i then had to be rushed into theatre to have an emergency c section..my son weighed 9lb 9 ounces:shock:,there was just no way that a huge thing like that was gonna squeeze itself out of me.

I was very angryat the doctor for making me go through 14 hours for nothing

My second son weighed just 7lb 3 ounces,but i still needed a c section anyway

Cheryl


----------



## Penna (Sep 3, 2007)

1. I'm 13 years old (going on 14 this month), and have four siblings, one older and three younger. I can't imagine having any less siblings, even though my house is constant chaos the majority of the time.

2. Whenever I am alphabetizing things, and I get to the u, v, w, x part of the alphabet, I have to say it in my head so as not to mess it up.

3. During the spelling bee in 7th grade, I missed the world algebra. Sad thing is, I was taking algebra that year.

4. I've been a devoted vegetarian for almost two years. I think when I first became a vegetarian, my mom thought that it was just a phase and went along with it. But low and behold, here I am now, still not eating meat. (And I feel great!)

5. I hatetthose little colored Gold Fish Crackers.When you think about how many preservatives and food dyes go in to make the colors, itâs quiet disgusting. Once I read the ingrediants on the label, and I've never been able to look at them the same.

6. I LOVE sewing and any other type of craft. I sew purses, as well as weave them out of magazines (I'll have to upload pictures some time), and sell them.

7. I'm extremely clumsy â I run into tables, trip, hit myself with my own limbs, fall down, and spill myself on the floor more than any normal human should. Itâs really quite ridiculous.

8. I am absolutely dumbfounded as to why anyone would give their child a first name that is essentially the same as their last name. There are a disturbingly high number of people out there named John Johnson.

9. When I see someone wearing gray and brown together, I lose a little respect for them. I canât explain why. I just do.

10. I LOVE singing. Especially songs from Wicked, Hairspray, Phatom of the Opera, and Disney Soundtracks. But I don't sing for ANYONE from school.

11. I always imagine that if I were on American Idol, I would choose to sing "I Canât Make You Love Me" by Bonnie Raitt as my solo in the finals.

12. I can wiggle my ears.

13.I absolutely love coupons, even if I donât use them. My friend Lucy says that if I had a mating call, it would be, "COOPON! COOO-PON!"

14.I'm a competeting junior level magician. But I don't use my two buns in any of my shows, I've honestly never thought about it. And I wouldn't want to put them through the stress of the shows and whatnot.

15. Nothing makes me feel more satisfied then changing sheets. Clean, fresh sheets, rock my socks off.

16. I have only missed 2 days of school my entire life. Once being in second grade for being extremely sick. The second one being in fourth grade for my Grandmaâs funeral. Along with that, I've NEVER been late to school.

17. I volunteer for usually around ten hours each week, around 30 during the summer. But I do manage everything, while maintaining straight A's.

18. I find the sound of dishwasher running to be incredibly peaceful. (Maybe itâs because itâs working, while Iâm not!)

19. I have scoliosis, and was diagnosed with it about a year and half ago. It's not much fun because I'm limited to what I can do, but life goes on. I was also born with 3/4 of my hearing gone.

20.I love Mango Smoothies. There's this one local bread shop that sellsthe BEST smoothiesa few blocks from my house that my friends and I always go to afterschool every so often, but it's moving like 4 miles away. Which is a bit far to walk.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you SO MUCH!! I'll check those out! 

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> http://www.jason-natural.com/products/oral_care.php
> 
> Looks like the Jason products all have some degree of mint. But here's a link to check out. I couldn't get to the Toms of Maine dental link...must be down. Kiss My Face is another company that manufactures natural pastes that might be an option.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 3, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> 5. I love peanut butter and any kind of nut. I am a nut.
> 
> 11. Lasagna is my favorite food.
> 
> ...


#5,oh i love my peanut butter,but only the crunchy kind though,i can even eat it out of the jar with a spoon

#11 oh my gosh lasagna is one of my favourites,i can actually make a very nice lasagna

#14,my gosh that is one of my favourite pastimes,i absolutely love the fresh air


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm pretty weird, this could take a while...

1. I have 1 sister, six years older than me.
2. I've always been an artsy type of person.
3. I went to a Lutheran school from 1st-4th grade.
4. I was expected to be a boy. My sister was ecstatic when I turned out to be a girl.
5. I can't swim, but I really love waterparks. Not the safest combination, haha.
6. My friend ran over my leg with a four-wheeler in 7th grade.
7. I love to read, love books. I get excited about going to bookstores.
8. I love building sandcastles.
9. When I was 3, I won a crayola coloring contest and got a big white stuffed bunny.:biggrin2:
10. I probably care too much about what people think of me.
11. I can't stand needles or the sight of blood. Last winter I fainted at Pizza Hut just listening to my sister describe a bad experience she had with having blood taken, they couldn't find the vein and hit a nerve or something. I felt really weird and dizzy and we stood up to leave, and I just slumped to the ground. We think it's hilarious now...
12. I love coffee but I'm really sensitive to caffeine.
13. One day I want to own a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.
14. I have a ring that my sister found named Frederick. He's a vintage onyx ring with an evil personality.:devil
15. When I was 5 or so, I was pretending to be a dog fetching a stick. A piece of the stick broke off and got embedded in my cheek, and I had to go to the doctor to get it removed. I still have a scar.
16. I do not smoke or do drugs, I drink occasionally.
17.I have a wacky sense of humor.(see #14)
18. I can't go to a store without thinking about what I could buy for my bunnies.
19. I had a slight speech impediment until I was 10, I couldn't pronounce the 'R' sound.
20. I've never broken a bone. I sprained my finger when my sister accidentally slammed it in her door. It just happened to be the day I was in the spelling bee, in which I spelled the word parallel wrong.:grumpy:

The end!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 3, 2007)

I've only read a bit of this thread...but here goes..

1. I'm a Christian. No preaching here - but that had to come first for me. I love to study the Bible.

2. I'm adopted - and I've met my birthmom! She's pretty cool.

3. I'm allergic to bees.

4. I've been married 27 years to Art (that's on an older thread which is why it is so 
low here).

5. I am a mama to 23 year old twins - Eric & Robin.

6. I've lived in Alaska (and loved it).

7. I never went to my senior prom. I never went to any dances either.

8. I never dated anyone other than Art - and I never kissed anyone other than him either.

9. I almost died with gall bladder problems when the kids were 2...had two surgeries and before the second one when I asked them, "is this really serious?" they said, "yes Mrs. Flint....you could die..". Wow. They'd crushed a tube and I had over 4 liters of bile built up in my abdominal cavity.

10. I didn't get my driver's license till I was 27. Long story - won't go into it here. Let's just say I was petrified of parallel parking (still am).

11. I am a freelance writer and have had book reviews published in books, magazines and on the internet (homeschool products). I also had my first major article in Discipleship Journal last year.

12. I collect teddy bears, mugs, baskets & more. I'm going through and getting rid of my collections though - I just have too much stuff.

13. Although I'm a horrible homemaker and have too much stuff, I secretly dream of having Peter Walsh from "Clean Sweep" showing up at my door and helping me dejunk.

14. I also dream of having Frank from "Trading Spaces' decorate my house. He can do paintings on the walls of anything but bunnes or bunny poo.

15. We call our van the "bunmobile" because we bought it to take lionheads to the National show last year (it was used...and we did want it for other things too).

16. I have my Associates Degree in Business Administration.

17. I love Chris Rice music (Christian) and I love Amy Grant's old OLD stuff.

18. I play soundtracks from tv shows and movies while feeding the bunnies. However, I usually start out with "Alley Cat" which isn't a soundtrack.

19. I have a Christian romance novel about 85-90% written. It is about a mystery shopper who winds up dating a guy she shopped on his first day at work and wrote a scathing report of. Tiny and Miss Bea are in the story along with a puppy.

20. I'm not paranoid. Everyone really IS out to get me.....

Oh wait - that was a joke...I can't prove its a fact. Ok...um...I'm not a great cook but when I do cook - I enjoy it 'cause I don't use a recipe and sort of throw things together and then wind up liking it usually....

Edited to add: I've never broken a bone or had chicken pox. I have however had pneumonia twice and strep throat twice. So is that an even trade?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 3, 2007)

Alrighty...

1. I absolutely hate backrubs/massages.

2. I cannot stand anyone touching or being around my collarbone. It grosses me out to no end. I obviously can't watch Dragon Ball Z either. 

3. I met my husband on the internet 8 years ago. At the time, he didn't even know I was female. I just drew really cool dragons. The begining of ab eautiful friendship.

4. I have MArilyn Manson, Barry Manilow, and Frank Sinatra on the same playlist.

5. I once filmed my English teacher doing her thing all day for like a week, then took her key phrases and remixed them into a techno song and was the hit of my high school for many years after. 

6. I hate forums. 

7. I collect lobsters. Of my colelction I have earrings, necklace, socks, stuffed animals, wind up toys, a dish set, oven mits, and those rubbery things you put in water and they get BBIIIIG. Even lobster dog toys and bath time friends. I had a live one for a while named Leonard, but he died when my tank bubbler stoped working and I didn't notice. 

8. I like to call people on the phone when I poop and tell them what i'm up to. 

9. One tiem at the doctor's I had to stick out my tongue. Adn the doctor jumped back and wasl ike ''your tongue is crooked!'' and my parents got all worried and took me tot he hospital, Where I underwent weeks worth of tests and MRI's on my spinal cord and brain to make sure I didn't have nerve damage and I had to run around in my bra and get poked with Qtips and int he end the Indian doctor was like '' she's fine''. And my mum was like ''.....???....are you sure?''

10. My dream car is an '81 Delorean. 

11. One of my favorite movies is Smokey and the Bandit. I used to want to be a truck driver when Iwas little, but that left little time for rabbit shows. and...life...

12. When I lived with my parents I used to sneak into the kitchen at night and put obsessive amounts of food coloring in the milk. And the next morning my grandma would flip out because our milk was green. 

13. Last I checked, I had an IQ of 143. 

14. My head sits on my neck crooked and it always tilted to my right. My right toe also slants to the right and causes my bone to stick out and rub against my shoe. The fingers on my right hand are crooked and don't fit together. My tongue also curves to the right. 

15. My husband has been programming his own game for the last 6 years. It's tight. I've designed a lot of the critters for it. But it's recently gone 3D so we're starting all over. GReat. 

16. I've never cut my hair aside from the occasional trim. Now I just cut it myself every 2 months.

17. The speakers for my computer are inflatable.

18. I was a really ugly baby.

19. When I was born, I weighed 7 pounds 12 ounces. Then my brother was born, and he weighed 7 pounds 12 ounces. Then my sister was born, and she weighed 7 pounds 12 ounces. My dad sat in the maternity ward with my mum and new daughter and said ''whoa we're on a roll, I should play that number." So my dad went to the lotto place to play 712 and the lady told him it had hit the day before. 

20. I am really annoyed bythe person behind me. I have to stop.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> 3. I met my husband on the internet 8 years ago. At the time, he didn't even know I was female. I just drew really cool dragons. The begining of ab eautiful friendship.



I met my husband 7 years ago online in August 2001. By July 2002 we already knew if we fit as well as we did on the phone and online we would marry.We did not meet in person till May 1, 2004. We knew that day that we were going to get married. He bought my ring in November of 2004. I got it Christmas 2004. 

We were married October 1st 2005. His birthday is Sept 30th mine is October 1st. We chose my birthday because it was on Saturday. I wanted it on one of our birthdays because I figured if he forgot it I had the right to kill him and no court in the world would find me guilty.


----------



## doodle (Sep 4, 2007)

1) I love these kinds of "getting to know you" things & actually read every word of this loooong thread this morning. 

2) I'm a Christian. I love God. I love animals. Sometimes I like people too. 

3) I'm 4'11" and used to be a gymnast. 

4) The day before my 10th birthday, I fell off a horse in the middle of nowhere and broke my wrist in half. The doctor didn't have to set it because I held it in place the whole 2-hour way to the hospital. 

5) I'm finally graduating from college this semester at age 38 with a BA in professional & Technial Writing. 

6) I want to be independently wealthy and live on a ranch with lots of animals and write. 

7) I'm a total Mac convert. 

8) I went mute for 2 years as a child in school. My 2nd grade teacher cured me â the fear of HER overcame my fear of talking! 

9) I can't stand coffee. The smell of it gags me. Coconut gags me too.

10) I'm addicted to Gatorade. Any flavor will do. 

11) I'm allergic to shellfish and avacados. 

12) My first word was "book." I love books. It took me a long time to forgive my mom for donating my childhood nursery rhyme book to the women's shelter after I was grown. 

13) I cannot, if my life depends on it, keep a plant alive. I think even my fake ficus tree is dying. 

14) I hate hot weather. I want to live where it feels cool like fall all year 'round. 

15) Quiero aprender mÃ¡s espaÃ±ol. (I want to learn more Spanish.)

16) I'm a chronic insomniac.

17) I want 2 Tonkinese kitties sooooo much!

18) My dog modeled a dog bed in the LL Bean catalog one time. 

19) My favorite toy as a kid was "Squirmel" (anyone remember those?). 

20) I ssoooo want to fix up my house & make it more light and cheerful. And get rid of the carpet!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 5, 2007)

I, too, met my husband online. I met him about four years ago. 

We must be online JUNKIES! 

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 3. I met my husband on the internet 8 years ago. At the time, he didn't even know I was female. I just drew really cool dragons. The begining of ab eautiful friendship.
> ...


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol we should start a club


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 5, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Lol we should start a club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a fun thread! Most of mine will probably be animal related :biggrin2:



1. I've only travelled out of the country once, but it was to South Korea.

2. I worked with 11 bears for two years.

3. I have one sibling, a younger brother.

4. I had a black widow spider as a pet. Her name was Mortimer.

5. At my job I personally care for over 800,000 animals. They are all flies 

6. I've _almost_ been struck by lighting2 times. One of the times I got a light zap.

7. I've wrestled with an Emu and won.

8. I've wresteled witha Gallopagos Tortoise and lost.

9. I love that dark purple color before a thunderstorm.

10. I love the light green color of new leaves.

11. I love the ocean, but don't enjoy swimming in it much. Unless I'm snorkeling.

12. I won a trophy and got in the Key West newspaper for catching a huge fish.

13. Horseback riding in the woods (just me and horse) is one of my favorite most peaceful activities.

14. I love walking. I could walk for miles. Just don't ask me to run!

15. I count my dog as one of my best friends.

16. If money didn't matter, I'd drop everything I have going right now to go back to being a zookeeper. 

17. I have four poison dart frogs as pets. 

18. I love living in this area of Florida. I sometimesfeel sad forpeople who live in a cityand don't experriencethe natural beauty I see every day. 

19. I only vacationed in Colorado for two weeks almost 10 years ago. But I still miss it like I was meant to stay there forever. 

20. I don't have a favorite animal. I just can't decide. Every day I discover something amazing about different species.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

1 â I cut my left big toe completely off when I was six years old in aBigWheelmishap.

2 â Iâm not technically married. Kevin and I divorced in â99. We got backtogetherinâ01, but never remarried. I like it that way. 

3 â I got my first bunny when I was 36 (Snuggy!).

4 â I got my first cat when I was 39 (this year).

5 - I am allergic to animals. 

6 â I am left-handed and so are all the close friends Iâve ever had in my life. 

7 â I am the youngest of eight children. My mother and oldest sister were
pregnant atthesame time. My niece was born three weeks after I was. I
used to try to make hercallme âAunt Lauraâ. Hee hee

8 â When my daughter was born, we both almost died. Thatâs why I never had
another child. 

9 - I once went two whole weeks without eating any food. It was a really
stupid thing to do, but I had read a book about fasting and decided to try it.
I developed low bloodsugar as a result and it still plagues me 20 years later. 

10 â I am good at cartoon voice impressions. I can laugh just like Patrick from
SpongeBob. 

11 â Scariest experience of my life - Lasik eye surgery

12 â I am a world-class burper, though I never do it outside my home. 

13 â I can fit 102 plain M&Ms in my mouth at one time. For those of you who
are aboutto try this, let me warn you, all those colors melt in your mouth,
and you drool nastystuff out, especially if you and your friends are laughing
hysterically.I'm surprised I didn't choke to death. 

14 â My favorite guilty pleasure (comfort) food is peanut butter with tons of
pancakesyrup stirred in. I smear it on white bread and it is YUMMY. Iâve
stopped buyingsyrup so I wonât be tempted. 

15 â I have kept ticket stubs from every movie, concert, or other event Iâve
attended forthe last ten years. I donât know why. 

16 â I have all my daughterâs baby teeth in a zip lock bag. I donât know why. 

17 â I am obsessive-compulsive about some things, like my hair. When Iâm stuck
intraffic, I sort through my hair and pluck out any abnormal hairs (too
thick, too thin,too curly, and of course, grays!). I do it to other people,
too, if theyâll let me. 

18 â Iâve never been fired from a job and Iâve only been âdumpedâ once and it
was bythe worst guy I ever dated! (Thank God that didn't last)

19 â I was arm wrestling champ in eight grade, even beating out the boys! 

20 â I am a very light sleeper, so I have to take a nap every day after work. I
canâtfunction properly without it.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 6, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> 1 â I cut my left big toe completely off when I was six years old in aBigWheelmishap.
> 
> 2 â Iâm not technically married. Kevin and I divorced in â99. We got backtogetherinâ01, but never remarried. I like it that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> So this big toe of y ours .....is it still missing or did the reattach it?
> 
> I know a guy who lost his whole hand in an accident and they reattached it and had to use robotic parts in it and connect the robotic thingies to his shoulder and spinal cord. He says it works just fine, isn't that great for precise work and doesnt' have as much feeling as the other, but geez at least he got it back!
> 
> ...



Hee hee - yeah, they put the toe back on. They said it helped that I was so young. You can't tell, except that the toenail is funky. I'm embarrassedwhen I get pedicures. 

Peanut butter and syrup is awesome. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out. 

Rainbows? It's more like when youre a kid and you're fingerpainting and all the colors get mixed together and it's just ugly. 

Make sure you have someone with you, so they can save you when you start choking, k?


----------



## ellissian (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine won't be very interesting but I'll still have a go.

1. I have two kids a girl Sian (10) and a boy Conor (8)

2. I have 12 pets! 

3. I'm left handed (so is my dad but neither of my kids are!)

4. I've never broken a bone

5. I'm such a stress head....I worry about everything and anything

6. I'm terrible with money, given the chance I just spend, spend, spend! 

7. I had an emergency C section when I was 35 weeks pregnant with Conor, I was given a transfusion...now I can't give blood anymore  Conor spent 9 days in the Special Care Baby Unit.

8. I have 7 body piercings, 5 in my ears, nose and belly button

9. I love going to the theatre....when I can afford it with Sian, as I like going to London to see shows.

10. I always wanted to be a Journalist but failed my English exam 3 times!!! So that was the end of thats dream!

11. I hate spiders and crane flies....they scare the hell out of me! I can't stand flies either but I'm not scared of those.

12. My favourite animal in the whole world is a giraffe...I think they are so graceful and beautiful creatures. 

13. I'm totally addicted to drinking Pepsi Max

14. I just got a job as a receptionist in a beauty salon

15. I had a tumor removed from my stomach nearly 5 years ago.....thankfully it was benign 

16. My worst habit is that I smoke 

17. I was so born into the wrong family....I detest doing housework....I think I'm allergic to it, but I know it has to be done.....I should of been born into a family were I could afford a maid! 

18. I've ALWAYS wanted to play and own a piano

19. I would find it hard living without my mobile phone or internet connection

20. I trust people too easily


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 6, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> 12. My favourite animal in the whole world is a giraffe...I think they are so graceful and beautiful creatures.


I love giraffes too. You're right, they are soooo graceful. They also have funky long tongues too!


----------

